# python no spill clean and fill kit and dechlorinating water



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well we went out to our lfs today and bought the python no spill clean and fill kit. we have to get an adapter for it to fit on our sink, but once were ready to use it, how should we dechlorinate the water?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would just add Chlor-out or Aqua Safe to the tank while adding the water. This is what I do when I change my water, I take the old out then put the new in and put the chemicals in, or sometimes I put the chemical in first then the water, or while the water is pouring into the bucket I put the chemical in, so to mix well. But since you are doing it direct from the tap just have the bottle of chemicals in one hand and the hose in the other and them together. 

Also make sure you check the temperature of the water before putting it in the tank.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Another vote here for adding dechlorinator while the tank is filling up.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

aquariumfishguy @ Tue Feb 08 said:


> Another vote here for adding dechlorinator while the tank is filling up.


same here :mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

icp @ Tue Feb 08 said:


> aquariumfishguy @ Tue Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote here for adding dechlorinator while the tank is filling up.
> ...


I agree too!


----------



## JerseyRich (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow! I would have thought that adding tap water to your tank before dechlorinating would be a BIG taboo! :shock: 

Do you guys mean to tell me I have been maintaining a 75 gallon tank using 5 gallon water jugs FOR NO REASON?????? :x :x :x :x 

Say it isn't so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

malawi4me2 @ Tue Feb 08 said:


> icp @ Tue Feb 08 said:
> 
> 
> > aquariumfishguy @ Tue Feb 08 said:
> ...



same here! :wink:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

awwwwww......im not sure....actually i was just agreeing for the fun of it.....because so many people had.....i use RO water so i dont use dechlors... :fun:


----------



## smartin78 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just a thought and I have no idea if this would work but what about one of those attachments for your garden house that allows you to spray miracle grow on your lawn. They have the removable container that you put the liquid fert in and then the hose hooks up to this and sprays your lawn. My though would be to put the appropriate amount of dechlor in the bottle prime it with a little water and fill your tank with that. Like I said no idea if it would work but it may be better than putting strait dechlor in your tank.

Back to what JerseyRich said. I use to always fill my tank straight from the hose. I would usually move the fish to a bucket for several hours while the tank gets back to temp and the dechlor had time to work. Well after reading the forums I to started usuing a 3 gallon bucket(it was the biggest I had) to do all my water changes and I to have a 75 Gallon tank. If everyone agrees it is ok to fill straight from the sink then I may try this as well.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Do you guys mean to tell me I have been maintaining a 75 gallon tank using 5 gallon water jugs FOR NO REASON??????


In most cases it is not a problem. There are some fishes that do require a very tight watch on their water in those cases it is better to be careful so it depends on what you are keeping. But for the most part Its not a big deal. Do the drops while adding the tap water.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Exactly, the tap water is dechlorinated instantly when the proper dosage is added of water conditioner. Also, chlorine doesn't affect fish in smaller amounts. Some believe you don't even need to add dechlorinator unless you change more than 20% of the water. Some dechlorinators will even say so on the back. It isn't as deadly as thought... unless the fish is sensitive or already sick.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

i use this method with my discus and never had a problem yet  :mrgreen:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

great thanks! but how are we supposed to know exactly how much water we take out to make sure we put the right amount of dechlorinator in..?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

if you want to be exact measure the hight of your tank divide by gallons and that how many inches per gallon then measure the amount of water you took out then divide by however many inches per gallon an that is how many gallons you took out then follow instructions of the declorine bottle ... i usually gestimate how much to use  :mrgreen:

(measure on the out side of the tank) :lol:


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

also i add it gradually not all at once :mrgreen:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

You really cannot add too much unless you REALLY over do it. You can, however, add too little. That being said, usually guessing is the best way to add the conditioner. You do not have to be precise when you do this.


----------



## JerseyRich (Feb 8, 2005)

WOW....no more lugging 5 gallon jugs around!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!

I love you guys!!!! I'm going to rename my daughter after you!!!


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

i've used the method of putting the declorinator in while filling up the bucket and never had a prob. yet!! as for how much dechlorinator to put in just guess whatever amount of water you're changing (like 1/3. 1/4. etc) into the amount of water you have in your tank (1/3 of 30, for example, is 10) then in that case you would put in the amount for a 10 gallon change. i find it ok to take a good guess because it's pretty hard to put too much in.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

JerseyRich - you're a riot! If people were as appreciative as you, this world would be a better place.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for all the great tips guys! now i dont have to be so worried!!


----------



## Conodor (Feb 1, 2005)

i've been doing 40% or so water changes trying to get my amonia and nitrites down. and i have a 150 gallon tank, there's no way i couldn't deal with ahveing 14 5 gallon buckets waiting for it to declorinate. so i've been going right from the tap and adding the stuff after.


----------



## JerseyRich (Feb 8, 2005)

aquariumfishguy @ Wed Feb 09 said:


> JerseyRich - you're a riot! If people were as appreciative as you, this world would be a better place.


Well, thank you AFG! That's a big compliment!

The thing is, I have seen the Python but could not figure out how to dechlorianate the water before adding it, so I never bought it.

I was literally keeping 5 gallon water jugs filled and stored under the aquarium. I have 4 of them. I would add dechlorinator, add water, the lug them back to the aquarium and let them sit for a few days. I believe this got rid of all the chlorine, but come to find out it was all unnecessary!

This makes my life so much easier! I have a 75 and a 37. I have added months, if not years, to my life!.

So, yes, I'm grateful! :fun:


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, yes I can see how you'd definitely benefit from a python. Those are both good size aquariums, and I'm sure you'll have so much more time to enjoy your fish now! 

(party time?)


----------



## Meld (Feb 18, 2005)

I have a 50 gallon and a 20 gallon and have been using a python for years. What used to take me at least an hour to an hour and a half to clean the tanks is now only taking me about 20 minutes or so. I love my python! I also add the declorinator to the water while doing the changes and never had any problems yet.


----------

